# Did anyone's Pinarello get stolen off the top of their car?



## hairylegs (Nov 17, 2005)

If so, I'd contact this guy (and the Denver police):
http://denver.craigslist.org/bik/522230662.html

The good news is, if you need another bike you can just tell him what you want and he'll "find" it for you.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

I be needs to get one from him. I bet it has those funny tire fillers that wont work at the gas station.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice. From his description, I guess tha size doesn't matter -


----------

